# Solved: GTA SA not starting?



## Darkfire77 (Apr 14, 2011)

I have done everything in my power to fix this problem, but it just doesn't work. When I click to start San Andreas, it just goes to a black screen for a few seconds, changes the color scheme to W7 basic, and does nothing else. I have to kill it with Task Manager. The game is a fully legit copy. And I have modded it a little bit, I'll admit that. Here's what I've tried:

Deleted gta_sa.set
Set it to every compatibility mode with administrator privileges
Added it to DEP
Reinstalled
Replaced vorbisFile.dll (not sure if that was related to the problem)
Updated my drivers

Still no dice.


----------



## Darkfire77 (Apr 14, 2011)

Ugh!! I'm desperate to get this game working again!!

Someone! Help! PLEASE!!!


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

Have you tried uninstalling/reinstalling the game and NOT use any mods?


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

I'm guessing this is on Windows 7? 
I replied to another forum about getting GTA SA to work for me, I'll link the site. (May have pop ups, I use firefox so don't see any)

Link is to page 1, my post was page 5. http://www.sevenforums.com/gaming/10728-gta-san-andreas.html
My post; (in bold are the settings you can try.)


> Pretty old post but since I ended up here I figured I would add my $.02.
> I have an ASUS gaming laptop with Win 7 Ultimate 64 bit.
> 
> Installed GTA SA a few min ago and it ran fine but the mouse didn't work. Found another forum with a fix that worked for me.
> ...


Perhaps there is a solution in there that works for you.
And my game was modded as well, cars mostly.


----------



## Darkfire77 (Apr 14, 2011)

tom6049 said:


> Have you tried uninstalling/reinstalling the game and NOT use any mods?


Yes.



Super-D-38 said:


> I'm guessing this is on Windows 7?
> I replied to another forum about getting GTA SA to work for me, I'll link the site. (May have pop ups, I use firefox so don't see any)
> 
> Link is to page 1, my post was page 5. http://www.sevenforums.com/gaming/10728-gta-san-andreas.html
> ...


As said, I already tried all those solutions but none of them worked.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Darkfire77 said:


> As said, I already tried all those solutions but none of them worked.


Yes I saw you mentioned DEP and compatibility, didn't know if the themes and composition would help you. 
It's no comfort but your not alone, lots of post about SA not working on win 7. It's just not made for it, I would have hoped Rock Star would make a win 7 patch but who knows if that will ever happen.

Have you tried any of the official patches? Just read through another forum post that some people got it to work only after v1.01 or the v2 patch. http://www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=436939

Trying to get you car jacking again.


----------



## Darkfire77 (Apr 14, 2011)

Super-D-38 said:


> Yes I saw you mentioned DEP and compatibility, didn't know if the themes and composition would help you.
> It's no comfort but your not alone, lots of post about SA not working on win 7. It's just not made for it, I would have hoped Rock Star would make a win 7 patch but who knows if that will ever happen.
> 
> Have you tried any of the official patches? Just read through another forum post that some people got it to work only after v1.01 or the v2 patch. http://www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=436939
> ...


There's only one problem with that: I play on San Andreas Multiplayer, which requires 1.0.0

T_T


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

For trouble shooting I would go ahead and try the patches, see if the game works. That may lead you to a solution. You can find what changed in the patches and maybe extract the file(s) you need from them but keep the 1.0 status multiplayer needs. 
It's been so long since I modded and messed with SA, but I know there were ways of getting specific files from patches and just copying them in. I tried may ways to fix that EAX issue by grabbing patched versions of .dll's


----------



## Darkfire77 (Apr 14, 2011)

Super-D-38 said:


> For trouble shooting I would go ahead and try the patches, see if the game works. That may lead you to a solution. You can find what changed in the patches and maybe extract the file(s) you need from them but keep the 1.0 status multiplayer needs.
> It's been so long since I modded and messed with SA, but I know there were ways of getting specific files from patches and just copying them in. I tried may ways to fix that EAX issue by grabbing patched versions of .dll's


I'm pretty sure it's not even the version. I had this problem before, but I eventually got it to work by renaming it to "GTA San Andreas_" or something like that. But that doesn't work now...


----------



## Darkfire77 (Apr 14, 2011)

Update:

Nevermind guys. I fixed it. Turns out my compat. settings were holding it back.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

good to hear!  
If you could tell us what you changed to fix the problem it may help someone else. :up:


----------



## Darkfire77 (Apr 14, 2011)

1: Went and renamed the folder to "GTA San Andreas1" or whatever (this is also a fix to an issue that can cause Multiplayer to crash on loading, so try it if MP doesn't work)
2: Reset gta_sa.exe in data execution prevention (I had changed the directory so many times so it probably didn't recognize the current .exe)
3: Disabled all compatiblity settings except for run as admin
4: Went on GTA and voila it worked


----------

